# Anyone looking for a Nano LED?



## Andy D (25 Nov 2014)

Hi All,

Just thought I would post a link to a nano LED I have just bought in case it will help someone in their search for one. 

It is a Superfish IQ43 LED - http://www.aquariumonline.co.uk/aqu...ting/superfish_iq_led_43_light_kit_P3170.html

For a while now I have been looking for a half decent LED for my nano tank. I wanted something around 6500k that was fairly bright but also dimmable. It seems there are not many options without spending a bomb on something like a TMC Mini tile and controller. There are cheapo lights on eBay but they are not dimmable and was warned off them by Darren.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CanisDraco (25 Nov 2014)

Thanks for this link! Looking at putting together a small shrimpy tank in the next couple of months, this may well come in handy


----------



## Lindy (26 Nov 2014)

That looks ace. Have you got yours yet? A review would be fantastic


----------



## Andy D (26 Nov 2014)

Yeah I got it yesterday. 

Basically my criteria for the light was:

1. It had to be LED. Mainly for point 2.
2. It had to be dimmable.
3. It had to fit 10mm glass.
4. Colour temperature at least (or as close to) 6500k.
5. It had to work with a timer.
6. Ideally under £50.
7. Good quality.

I am very pleased with the light. First thing I did was to see how bright it was. As I don't have a PAR meter I cannot give you a nice scientific measure so I reverted to a slightly less scientific test - turn it up to full intensity and shine it into my eyes. Suffice to say I wouldn't recommend anyone else do this!

The light has 36 white LEDs and 7 blue LEDs. The intensity of each colour can be adjusted independently and there are several levels of intensity. The controller itself is very straightforward.

The light stem is pretty flexible. It can be rotated through 360° and can be positioned quite flat if need be.

The instructions advise it can get hot but so far I have not experienced this at all.

I have attached a couple of photos of it in use on my snail tank:










Any questions, just ask.


----------



## Arne (27 Nov 2014)

have been looking for something like this, thanks for sharing Andy !!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Nov 2014)

Does it have settings for have just blue or white lights? The reason I ask, I had one that had three settings blue/white/blue.white but it wasn't dimmable. I woukd have it on a timer set white only but when I got in the blue ones were on. I think the jump of electric as the timer switched in some way changed the settings. 

Would be interested in one of tbese as long as all the lights came on.

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Andy D (29 Nov 2014)

I don't think you can have just white but I think you can have just blue. 

When you set it that's it. When it goes off the settings will be the same when it comes on. Therefore you can have all the lights on. 

I'll check later what the full options are.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Nov 2014)

Thanks, I'm looking for something that does'nt have different settings. I haven't had any luck with led. The led for my shrimp.tank has different lighting arrangements and the settings change when knocked on with a timer and a led light rope I bought to create a light feature in my house which had different settings ( originally xmas lights) changes everytime I switch it on. Wish I had just bought one that had one setting. 

Don't know why they have memory problems with led. Must be something to do with the chip. 

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## parotet (29 Nov 2014)

Hi all

My Eheim aqualight Led died some days ago and I purchased this one:
http://www.blau-aquaristic.com/nano-led-light.html

11w, 2 dimming channels, all LEDs are white except 2 reds that give a nice colour similar to a classic 6500K light. It is a medium-low light for my 24 liters tank, depending on the dimming. It cost around 40 euros, so not bad for having all this features.

Jordi


----------



## GillesF (3 Dec 2014)

These are excellent indeed. The fact you can easily dim the LEDs is a huge advantage when battling algae.

Also, the Superfish nano tanks are great. The standard filter pump is pretty powerful (I think it's like 200l/h for a 10 liter aquarium!), easily adjustable and water is filtered from the surface so it kinda acts like a skimmer.

I've been thinking of using my old Superfish nano for some CO2 testing but need an extra CO2 system then unfortunately :/


----------

